# [SOLVED] PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm not totally sure if it's a GPU problem, but I wasn't sure where else to post this, so:

This happens sometimes when I'm playing a game and in the middle of doing something, my PC sometimes goes beserk and "crashes" where my screen turns black. The weird thing is that the monitor acts like it's disconnected from the desktop, where a yellow light flashes (as opposed to green = on). When this happens, the sound loops and the fans on my desktop are still running at full speed.

I honestly don't think anything is overheating. I've checked CPU and GPU temperatures while playing games hundreds of times. CPU temps never rise over 55C and GPU temps never rise above 75C. And the memory isn't corrupted or anything. I also have a 600W PSU, so it should be enough for a HD 5770.

Updating my drivers don't really fix anything as the problem still persists. I also don't think it's dust because I've cleaned them out, and alas black screens are still the problem. I don't know what to do. I'm also aware that there have been other threads similar to my issues but I haven't seen good answers yet.

Here's the dxdiag information since it's probably too long for this post:
------------------ System Information ------------------ Time of this report: - Pastebin.com


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Hi and welcome to TSF. :smile:
Could you please post the make and model of your 600W PSU? 
Just because it is on 600W doesn't necessary mean it is good quality unit and it may be the cause to your black sceen problems.


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

That's understandable.

Also forgive me, I meant 650W. I'll wait until later to look inside my desktop, but the company is Antec. Does that help at all at the moment?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

It does help a bit, but I would still like to see model number as Antec do make different power supplies and some of them are lower quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

The monitor light flashing from green to yellow indicates it's losing the signal from the GPU. That would indicate overheating of the GPU or a lack of sufficient power.
650W should be good for a 5770 "if" it's a good quality unit.
You can establish the Brand & Model of the PSU by removing the case side and looking at the label affixed to the PSU.


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Done that. Sorry for the misinformation, my previous statement on my PSU was just an assumption. I just opened up my desktop, so here's the correct power, company, and model name.

It's a Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W RS-600-PCAR-E3.

As a response to above, I'm not convinced that the GPU is overheating because I just played Skyrim on high settings for an hour, alt+tabbed, opened up AMD Catalyst Control Center, and it showed 62C. Unless CCC is unreliable or something.

Hope this information helps now.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Your Cooler Master is of low quality and very likely not able to provide enough power for the Radeon HD 5770. We would recommend a minimum of 650W for the Radeon HD 5770. SeaSonic, XFX or Corsair (Not the CX, GS or M series) is of high quality and would be the best choice to ensure you have enough power.

A couple of suggestions that would work well for your Radeon HD 5770:

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

As above ^


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Is the problem because my PSU is faulty, an unreliable brand, or because 600W is not enough? I did some google searches and I hear answers that even 500W is fine for a 5770.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Both. Your PSU is poor quality and we recommend 30% more power that suggested by the chipset manufacturer.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

As mentioned above it is of poor quality and it doesn't even output 600W as claimed. Combined power it does, but not on the +12v rails which is where the graphic card will draw power from. From those two +12v rails on 18 amps each the combined output is actually only 430W which is below the minimum requirements for the graphic card.


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

I should probably post the exact motherboard I have as I don't see it on the dxdiag information.

It's an Asus P7P55D-E LX.

I guess the post above me makes sense, but is this a definite answer, as in the problem to my black screens? Could other hardware parts affect this or is it most likely just the PSU? Just asking this because, understandably, I'm a bit weary on buying a new PSU because I _might_ think that's where the problem lies on.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Well there is no guarantee a new PSU will solve your problem. 
However the description you have given does indicate either overheating or a power issue. Now since the temperatures you posted does seem fine to me I am pretty sure it is your PSU that is the cause. 

Either way getting a high quality PSU to ensure the protection of your hardware is highly recommended. After all the risk of running a low quality PSU which could potentially harm your components isn't worth it.


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Alright, thanks for the reply. I'm going to see about buying a more reliable one (perhaps the ones you posted a few posts above). Thanks for all the help here, it's much appreciated. If necessary I'll bump this thread if I still have the same problem with a new PSU.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Sounds like a wise choice. Keep us updated on how it goes :smile:


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Hey guys, I'm going to buy a new power supply and I usually purchase parts from Microcenter as it's close to where I live. The two suggestions mentioned in the middle of the thread weren't in stock, but I thought this was a good deal.

Micro Center - OCZ Technology ZT Series 750 Watt Modular ATX Power Supply OCZ-ZT750W

Would it work fine with my 5770?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

That PSU is made by Great Wall and they're not noted for great quality.
Is that your only source for parts? They are expensive and I can't find any PSU's that would be acceptable to me without going to $750W at $131: Micro Center - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750 Watt ATX Power Supply CMPSU-750TXV2


----------



## Highdef (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

I should say I got the Corsair one anyways. I'm not getting any more black screens (as of yet anyways), so thanks for the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Crashes to a black screen, but fans are still running*

Good choice and we're always glad to hear back with good results.


----------

